# Socket replacement



## kel789 (Dec 7, 2016)

I hope someone can direct me in looking for the socket name parts and the necessary tools to replace the socket along with socket removal instructions. The sockets are for A19 bulb. Many thanks.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Contact the fixture vendor, because chances are you'll be replacing the fixture.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 8, 2016)

I really don't know but see if this helps.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC4VTQ7kA-o[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Dec 8, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecc5FvcDg4U[/ame]


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 8, 2016)

Can't tell if it's screw terminal or pigtail leads but you may be able to use this, or one on the page.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00302T26S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## kel789 (Dec 8, 2016)

The ceiling light was purchased 16 yrs ago. The local store is no longer around. I appreciate the information from everyone. I will begin to study on how to tackle this project. Thank you.


----------

